# bull sharks from the beach



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

yesterday (12-15-12) the day started around 8 while at the pier. We caught 8 Bonito and around 12 started getting everyone together for a night of great fishing!:thumbup: As we left for our shark spot on the beach, everything was gong smoothly, we had bait, equipment, and food. Then the night started to suck. by far the worst start to shark fishing we have ever had. We started swimming baits out around 6 and even with our normal eight on them, the bait was back on shore within 10 min because of the waves and current. Not to mention we had a lot of equipment issues before this so we were down to two working setups. The first shark hooked was when the bait was about 30 yards from the beach! and alas a 7 foot 194lb bull was on the beach, finally! Then after using a shark fishing trick to keep the bait in the water, we let our bonito soak for about 20min and everyone was about ready to leave. As we finished packing up, wham! a last second strike from a nice bull. this bull was landed and weighed in at 157lbs. A good end to a night that began horrible... there were A LOT more problems we had than i listed... oh and both sharks were released


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

There are alot of post of people catching sharks!!! What the Hell!!.. Hey nice catch still!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you keep them? Those are sand bar sharks, not bulls

Nice catch either way


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice ones. I need to double check what i read though. You "started swimming your baits out at 6...". I have Yakked baits out, but tell me you are not litterally swimming out to drop your baits. :blink: Especially when you caught a big bull 30 yards from shore.


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

He said they released them, which makes me really curious to know how they weighed them....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I did what I hate, I didn't read the whole report and then commented on it. Perhaps the weights were tapeouts?


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

yes im guessing a "tapeout" is what we did. measured the length and girth and calculated the weight.... and yes we SWAM the baits out, unfortunately that is how we began doing it our first couple times shark fishing and we now have a person with a kayak we use, well he was not in town... so we resorted back to swimming out the baits. oh and Thank you! I have caught a lot of bulls and at first didnt think it was a bull but was convinced, they are definetly sandbar sharks


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

nice sandbar sharks, dont see them much on the east coast where im at.


----------

